# Duda sobre auriculares de reproductores de Mp3



## Orthanc (Mar 12, 2007)

Buenos dias a todos, tengo una duda desde hace un tiempo y recientemente me he acordado de ella, a ver si alguien por aquí me lo puede explicar.
    Todos sabemos que los reproductores de MP3 traen sus auriculares propios, pero algunos son marcas irreconocibles, asi que alguna que otra vez he buscado mejores auriculares (mejor marca, prestaciones etc...) y me he encontrado la desagradable sorpresa de que al ponerlos se comienza a oir un ruido de fondo un tanto desagradable. Recientemente, le puse a mi PDA unos auriculares distintos a los que trae de serie y resulta que los graves son, practicamente inexistentes, cuando con la misma configuración del reproductor de musica de la PDA, los originales se escuchan fabulosamente.
   Ya que se la respuesta de perogrullo sería que usase los originales , pero, ¿porque suceden estas cosas?, ¿es que los originales vienen modificados para "ocultar" los fallos del reproductor?, ¿como podría saberse cuales son las carencias del reproductor para que el auricular las compense? (lo digo con vistas a la posibilidad de cambiar de auriculares y que no necesite de tirar de los repuestos originales, en el caso de la PDA)

   La electronica no es mi fuerte, pero me gustaria saber como podría saberse todo esto. Un saludo y lamento la extensión.


----------



## George (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola Orthanc,

Efectivamente, los auriculares que vienen de serie son de peor calidad y se puede decir que estan hechos para el PDA, tienen menor sensibilidad y menores prestaciones. En mi opinión si quieres cambiar los auriculares debes comprar unos que tengan poca sensibilidad y de alta impedancia porque si no es así vas a oir bastantes ruidos internos provenientes de la masa de circuitería digital del PDA. En mi opinión un PDA no esta hecho para reproducir música con fidelidad y no conviene esperar mucho de estos cacharros portátiles.


----------



## Orthanc (Mar 16, 2007)

¿Y a que se le considera poca sensibilidad y alta impedancia?, porque compré unos fonestar con 32 ohmios de impedancia y 110db (+/- 3d a 1khz) de sensibilidad y es que se "traga" todos los graves   , no me reproduce ni uno.
 (estoy de acuerdo que la PDA no reproduce mp3 como el reproductor, pero usando un programa reproductor adecuado, el resultado es bastante decente)


----------



## George (Mar 20, 2007)

Busca unos auriculares de 32 Ohmios y 90dB de sensibilidad.
Me parece que 110dB es demasiada sensibilidad para un PDA ruidoso. Con 110dB de sensibilidad es posible oir algo de música incluso con el volumen al mínimo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Para empezar casi todos los mp3 que he probado modifican la señal para que pueda ser escuchada con auriculares, reducen el volumen de los agudo y aumentan los bajos para ajustarlo a los auriculares.

Habia un modelo de aiwa que llevaba unos tubitos para reforzar los bajos .


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

hola 

lo que suscede con tus auriculares es que son de mucha impedancia o sea te bendrian bien uns 16 ohm bas a sentir un poco de ruidos pero tienen que sser de 90db 

en experiencia personal 

yo he probado un mp3 de 256 commodore que es una pesima calidad vale alrededor de 100 pesos asi que imaginense y lo puse en un amplificador de 130w y realmente no tenia muchos ruidos ni nada 

bueno lo de los auriculares tratan de reducir los agudos y medios para no aturdirnos pero el cambio tratan de levantar un pooco los graves (mucho no pueden hacer ya que esos parlantitos no dan mucho pero dentro de todo es audible 

saludos


----------

